# New Horse Breeds



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

Got this in an email and had to share 

*The Crossbreeds of the Future*
Tennesse Walker X Friesian = Walking Freezer 
Quarter Horse X Halflinger = Three-Quarter Horse 
Quarter horse X Warmblood= Warm Horse 
Foxtrotter X Irish Hunter= Fox Hunter 
Shire X Fallabella = Shy Fella 
Fell Pony X Don = Fell Do'n 
Paint X Palomino = Paint Pal 
Halflinger + Jutland= Half Jug 
Fjord Pony X Gypsy Vanner = Ford Van 
Icelandic X Hackney = Ice-Hack 
Oldenburg X Westphalian = Old West 
Saddlebred X Appaloosa= Saddle-loosa 
Brabant X Friesian= Antifreeze 
Appaloosa X Danish Warmblood = Apple Danish 
Halflinger x Quarter= Half Quart 
Oldenburg+Saddlebred= Old Saddle 
Gotland X Appaloosa = Gotloose 
Ardennaise X Noma =- Nomayonnaise 
Welsh X Shetland = Wetland


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Lol, These were amusing.
My trainer actually use to have an "Old West"


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL cool, haha their names would be funny! Apple Danish is cute.


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

Lol. I love the saddle-loosa. that would be amazing to tell people. Like "yeah i have a saddle-loosa. what about you?"


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL
Very interesting.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Nomayonnaise - balahahaha!


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

HAHAHA! Loved it esp apple danish


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

HAHA, those are some funny names


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Haha, thanks for sharing those. Apple Danish was my immediate favourite too. Hehe.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Those are funny!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Skyhuntress said:


> Fjord Pony X Gypsy Vanner = Ford Van
> Saddlebred X Appaloosa= Saddle-loosa
> Brabant X Friesian= Antifreeze
> Halflinger x Quarter= Half Quart
> ...



LoL These ones made me laugh. Half Quart made me laugh because it reminds me when some people call little kids half - pint or something similar. Cute!


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Anxious to see how many I can use now!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is one scary thought. I can't imagine having more breeds than what we have. I wish people would try to stick to only breeding purebreds sometimes. There are a lot of stupid people breeding horses that should not be bred and just causing a mess.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

amen^^


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

haha :lol:

But I have one to add; Icelandic x American Cream draft = Ice cream


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> That is one scary thought. I can't imagine having more breeds than what we have. I wish people would try to stick to only breeding purebreds sometimes.


Heaven forbid! Then horses would end up like dogs: Nearly all breeds inbred and many of them with serious health issues. 

People may talk about wanting to own such and such a breed but when it comes down to it, it's the horse's performance that matters. Only the rich can afford to buy horses just because of their bloodlines.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

HAHA, I liked walking freezer. That's too good. My2, I guess you could say that in a way, I disagree with you because I love Mustangs but in my mind, they are a breed all their own. They are no longer a mix of other breeds. But in another way, I agree with you. I don't think people need to keep breeding horses every heat cycle. ESPECIALLY with horses that have health or conformational defects even if they are pure bred. The first ones that pop to mind are Impressive and Big Brown.


----------

